# SmithOptics Model?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IO or IO/X. If you have a regular to large face, go IO. If you have a smaller face go with the IO/X. Definitely the best goggle in the Smith lineup.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> IO or IO/X. If you have a regular to large face, go IO. If you have a smaller face go with the IO/X. Definitely the best goggle in the Smith lineup.


thank you! may i just ask, why would you consider this to be the best?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

field of vision and ease of swapping lenses


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> IO or IO/X. If you have a regular to large face, go IO. If you have a smaller face go with the IO/X. Definitely the best goggle in the Smith lineup.


I believe you meant the I/OS for smaller faces. The I/OX is the largest frame and the I/OS is the smallest.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> field of vision and ease of swapping lenses


they're the most expensive.. are there other models that have a good field of vision too?


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> IO or IO/X. If you have a regular to large face, go IO. If you have a smaller face go with the IO/X. Definitely the best goggle in the Smith lineup.


You have that backwards. The io/x are the biggest goggles. Io are the mediums, then io/s are the smallest.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> I believe you meant the I/OS for smaller faces. The I/OX is the largest frame and the I/OS is the smallest.


^^^^

This. :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

shauna03 said:


> they're the most expensive.. are there other models that have a good field of vision too?


I mean, they're all gonna have decent FOV but the I/Os are definitely gonna have the best by far.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I mean, they're all gonna have decent FOV but the I/Os are definitely gonna have the best by far.


what do you know about virtue, transit, and scope? I'm sorry i literally know nothing about this lol :dunno:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

shauna03 said:


> what do you know about virtue, transit, and scope? I'm sorry i literally know nothing about this lol :dunno:


All solid goggles, slightly smaller FOV and the big difference will be a flat lens as opposed to the cylindrical lens of the I/O models. Cylindrical is supposed to bend light more naturally to your eye as opposed to a flat lens. That being said, there are a lot of people riding flat lenses who have no complaints about it.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I/O are probably overkill but you can spring for them if you want, or if you think you will change lenses enough to warrant it. They are good if you tend to fog up your goggles though. The lens color is going to be more important, make sure you get one that suits your riding conditions.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

I went to the boarding house and one of the employees had me try on a few different pairs. He is an avid snowboarder and he recommended the Cadence model for their performance and their price. Bought them off Amazon for about $63! Not bad  Thank you everyone for your help!!


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

I use phenoms, can't fault them and they are only a 1/3 of the price tag for the I/O's


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

i got the iox this season and love them. they came a flat light and sunny light lens, i paid $25 and got a clear. easy to switch them out.

i also updated my helmet to smith to get the evac 2 system which sends some air to the top of the goggles to keep em clear. new helmet is comfy and smaller and lighter then my old bolle.

big thumbs up to both.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

shauna03 said:


> I went to the boarding house and one of the employees had me try on a few different pairs. He is an avid snowboarder and he recommended the Cadence model for their performance and their price. Bought them off Amazon for about $63! Not bad  Thank you everyone for your help!!


It's really bad form to go and utilize a shop like that and then not purchase from them. Think about it, this is one of the reasons why small businesses are failing here. You're burning up an employees time that could be better spent helping an actual paying customer.

If you're going to go to a store and talk with employees and try stuff on, you should try and buy from them. Most of the time they will be willing to make you a deal to make the price more competitive with online stores.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the Prophecy and they fit my large face just fine. Field of view is not as wide as my Eg2's but still plenty wide enough. I never see the IO's on sale otherwise I'd snatch up a pair.

There are really only 2 factors, size of your face and size of your bank account.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^Fit to helmet is pretty important too.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> All solid goggles, slightly smaller FOV and the big difference will be a flat lens as opposed to the cylindrical lens of the I/O models. Cylindrical is supposed to bend light more naturally to your eye as opposed to a flat lens. That being said, there are a lot of people riding flat lenses who have no complaints about it.


bringing back this year old thread. 

I am about to get my wife the virtue's for the spherical blue sensor. I know it won't be same level as my ioX's but aren't they both spherical lenses, just different antifog coatings? 

they both say this:
Spherical, Carbonic-X Lens with TLT Optics

but ioX is
Patented Vaporator Lens Technology with Porex© Filter

and Virtue is this
Thermal Lens Technology with Porex© Filter


----------

